# Sexually frustrated during divorce,and getting no sex?



## bluecupcake24 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am separated from my husband for a month now, and he just filed paper work the other day, so start the divorce process. any way, its a hard time for me. i want him back so bad, and i'm heart broken. but any way, Is this normal. I have such a high sex drive right now. I have this constant urge to want to have sex. but now that my husband is gone, i won't be getting to do that any more. and I'm not comfortable going out and finding a new guy right now. i'm still grieving and trying to get over my husband leaving me. Its frustrating, because I have to accept the fact that i probably won't have sex again for a long time, and the thought of that is really bothering me. this may sound stupid, but i'm so sexually frustrated. but i don't feel like i can have sex with just any one. is it normal to feel this way when going through a divorce? why am i so much more sexually aroused then ever before in the past?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Probably because you are starved. 

Yes it's normal.


----------

